# Swaged Arrow Shafts



## hoyteaston (Sep 6, 2006)

I know that you can buy screw in adapters for standard inserts that will accept glue on broadheads, but thats gonna start to really add up your point weight


----------



## imabownut (Mar 14, 2005)

I've tried those flitemate adapters but the weight adds up like you said. Thanks.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

There are also adapters out there that don't need an insert, they just glue into the end like a unibushing. Not sure if they are still made but there are still lots of them out there. We have a few, but I'm sure one of the older traditional shops out there would have plenty. They don't weigh any more than an insert would. 
I'm curious why you don't just go with a set of screw in broadheads? You must be partial to a set of heads that you have there I guess? Finding a shop that can still put a swadge on will be a difficult undertaking. Might be easier to get with Easton, or Apple Archery, or another manufacturer thats been around for awhile to try to find a machine of your own. 
JMO,
Jerry


----------



## imabownut (Mar 14, 2005)

I have tried the glue in adapters. The work OK, but I just prefer to eliminate as much added weight as possible. I already shoot 145 grain Grizzly and Wolverine broadheads; if you add another 20 or 30 grains it is just that much harder to tune. Also it is easier to keep the broadheads true on a swaged shaft than trying to glu it on an adapter. Unless the broadhead and adapter are put together at manufacturing it is a pain to get them to spin true.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I think apple makes a tool to swage the tips but I am not 100%. It has been a while since I have scene them in the catalogs. I have a buddy here that bought a bunch of stuff from an estate and one of the things he got was a dozen swaged aluminum shafts. He showed them to me at the shop today. I will have to find out what size. I think 2216s maybe but I will get an answer. PM me on Monday and I will ask him at work if I don't see him this weekend.


----------



## imabownut (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here are those pics. The first is of a dozen Easton Autum Lite Orange in 2215. The second is a dozen Easton Classics in 2216. These are all new and appear un-shot although there have been heads glued to them at one time. He is asking $50 for each dozen TYD. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

2216s


----------



## imabownut (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks mtmedic. I found a shop in Ohio that swages. Mike's Archery 2630 S.R. 141 Ironton, Oh. 45638 (740)532-0142. $10 a dozen. 2-3 day turn around.
Thanks for everyones help! imabownut


----------

